

Amazon brought down by DDoS? - timr
http://www.appscout.com/2008/06/rumor_amazon_hit_with_denialof.php

======
mhartl
"Amazon.com was taken down by a distributed denial-of-service attack that
struck the Web site's load-balancing system, _according to a rumor that's
begun circulating among security professionals_."

Don't know if it's true, but at least it's a reliable source.

------
tptacek
I doubt this story. First, it's not sourced. Second, it lacks details. Third,
NEWS.COM went and asked a bunch of actual security people, including Arbor
Networks, which operates monitors plugged directly into the backbones of
almost every tier 1 ISP on the planet, and nobody corroborated that it was a
DDoS.

Who knows, maybe Arbor was covering, or maybe they screwed up. But the
evidence for me favors something other than DDoS.

------
rms
Wouldn't surprise me... there are some _huge_ ghost botnets right now...

